# Your top 10 harp concertos



## Art Rock

This will be a once-off, mainly to suggest harp concertos to others as well. Please list as many as you want. If you rank them, I will give 20-11 points for the first ten, and compile the totals. If you do not rank them, the first ten will all get 15 points.

If you like to participate but do not know 10, you can post less. The numbers will still count from 20 points downwards.

Please, no concerto for harp and other instrument(s)! Double or triple harp concertos are fine.

1. ALWYN - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
2. GLIERE - Harp concerto
3. MATHIAS - Harp concerto
4. RAUTAVAARA - Harp concerto
5. HOVHANESS - Harp concerto
6. MILHAUD - Harp concerto
7. HANDEL - Harp concerto op.4.6
8. MARTIN, P - Harp concerto
9. BOIELDIEU - Harp concerto in G
10. KRUMPHOLTZ - Harp concerto 6


----------



## mmsbls

Since this is a one time only vote, will you leave it open for awhile to let those of us who are less familiar with harp concertos time to sample more than the few we know?

I only know 3 on your list.


----------



## Art Rock

Sure, I am thinking at least a few weeks.


----------



## TresPicos

I haven't heard that many harp concertos, but if we have a few weeks, I think I could sample enough to produce a Top 10.

I guess I'll start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_for_harp#Concertos

Sorry for the hairsplitting, but do the works have to be called "concerto" explicitly, or is it okay with a suite or a rhapsody (or whatever) for harp and orchestra?


----------



## Art Rock

Personally I would prefer real concertos, but in line with other threads, I guess any work for harp and orchestra would be valid.


----------



## Weston

Thanks!

Mathias, William - Harp Concerto,Op. 50 (my rating 3.3 out of 5)





Ginastera - Harp Concerto, Op. 25 (my rating 2.8 out of 5)





Dussek - Harp Concerto in Eb, Op. 15 (my rating 2.5 out of 5)





Krumpholtz - Harp Concerto No. 6, Op. 9 (my rating 2.0 out of 5) -- a little below average, this sounds like a music box or something.





Now I can clear these out of my string concerto rating list.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not many well know harp concerti, relatively speaking. Probably the most popular is Handel's from opus 4, #6 (often played as an organ concerto instead, although originally written for the harp).


----------



## Vaneyes

Five - Ginastera, Rota, Alwyn, Dohnanyi, Gliere.


----------



## Sid James

Does this one count? (a chamber work that has harp as soloist, basically a chamber concerto with harp).

*Eliot Carter* - Mosaic for harp and seven instruments (2005)








Art Rock said:


> Please, no concerto for harp and other instrument(s)!


Damn, cos the only one I know is Mozart's one for flute & harp!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andre said:


> Does this one count? (a chamber work that has harp as soloist, basically a chamber concerto with harp).
> 
> *Eliot Carter* - Mosaic for harp and seven instruments (2005)


Interesting web of sounds with the harp linking the winds.


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Interesting web of sounds with the harp linking the winds.


Yes, it is an interesting work, based on the techniques of the great c20th harpist Carlos Salzedo, whom Carter personally knew in the 1930's (remember, Carter is 102 as we speak!). Maybe there is a harp concerto or two by Salzedo, I wouldn't be surprised since he's considered to be one of the greatest harpists of all times. I recently saw a disc on the Aussie Tall Poppies label of Salzedo's harp music, but it was for the solo instrument only (no accompaniment)...


----------



## mmsbls

Well, I had a chance to sample perhaps 20 top (?) harp concertos. There are many more, but I guess I have to stop at some point. Here's my top 10.

1. Gliere
2. Alwyn
3. Rota
4. Krumpholtz No. 6
5. Jan Dussek E flat
6. Dohnanyi
7. Boieldieu
8. Reinecke
9. Handel
10. Dittersdorf

I have the Alwyn and love it. I had not heard the Gliere. It's wonderful. Thanks, Art Rock, for starting this thread and making me listen to more harp concertos so I could hear the Gliere. It was well worth the effort!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like the Mozart Concerto for Harp and Flute. 

And this other one by this classical composer, forgot his name, it's really pretty. lol vague.


----------



## TresPicos

I never knew the harp concerto could be such an interesting genre. It has been a true delight to sample around 30 of them, both the 18th century ones and the more modern ones. In the end, though, only the modern ones made my top 10 list: 

Martin - HC (1993)
Hidas - HC (1979)
Montsalvatge - Concerto capriccio (1975)
Hovhaness - HC (1973)
Mathias - HC (1970)
Badings - HC (1967)
Ginastera - HC (1956)
Alwyn - HC (1954)
Rota - HC (1947)
Jongen - HC (1944)

I tried to rank them, but it was just impossible.


----------



## Air

I hope that Art Rock doesn't mind that I post the results since he's been out for a few days and I had a little extra time this afternoon. Wish him luck wherever he is!

The results are compiled according to the point system designated by Art Rock as explained in the original post.

*The TC Top 10 Most Recommended Harp Concerti*

1. William Alwyn - Lyra Angelica (1954)
2. Reinhold Glière - Concerto for harp & orchestra in E flat major, Op. 74 (1938)
3. William Mathias - Concerto for harp & orchestra, Op. 50 (1970)
4. Alberto Ginastera - Concerto for harp & orchestra, Op. 25 (1965)
5. Nino Rota - Concerto for harp & orchestra in G Major (1947)
6. Jean-Baptiste Krumpholtz - Concerto for harp & orchestra No.6 in F major, Op. 9 (1785)
7. George Frideric Handel - Concerto for harp & orchestra in B flat major, Op. 4/6 (HWV 294) (1738)
8. Jan Ladislav Dussek - Concerto for harp & orchestra in E flat major, Op. 15 (1789)
9. Philip Martin - Concerto for harp & orchestra (1993)
10. Alan Hovhaness - Concerto for harp & string orchestra, Op. 267 (1973)

Thanks to Art Rock for the thread and to all those who participated.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aww, if I only knew this guys name at the time of my other post, I would totally have advocated for it (it was the anonymous composer I was referring to)! Too bad it didn't get to the list.


----------



## regenmusic

Elias Parish Alvars - Harp Concerto in G-minor, Op.81 (1842)

This one really develops nice and has a lot of intelligence to it. Looking for other works by the composer.


----------



## Pugg

Romantic Harp Concertos Compilation Handel, Mozart, Boieldieu, Wagenseil & others .


----------



## Marsilius

Another vote for both Gliere and Parish-Alvars.


----------



## mitch

Rodrigo - Concierto Serenata


----------



## Pugg

mitch said:


> Rodrigo - Concierto Serenata


Must try that one, thanks for sharing and also welcome to TalkClassical Mitch.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I really like the Saint saens Morceau de Concert!


----------



## LezLee

No surprise to some of you but I recommend the wonderful *Marjan Mozetich*

El Dorado for harp and string orchestra (the first piece of his I heard)






Passion of Angels for 2 harps and orchestra


----------



## fluteman

Two that are favorites of mine are the Damase Concertino and the Ravel Introduction and Allegro, which imo is really a concerto for harp and chamber ensemble. I'm a Krumpholtz fan too, so count my vote for his concertos as well.


----------



## LezLee

I’d forgotten about the Ravel, a favourite of mine too.


----------



## cougarjuno

I've only heard it a few times but the Villa Lobos Harp Concerto in four movements is a nice work.


----------



## spidersrepublic

Rautavaara's Harp Concerto is one of my favorites. I don't have a top 10 though.


----------



## Prodromides

Luis de Pablo's _Danzas Secretas_ (2007)
William Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_ (1954)
André Jolivet's Concerto for Harp and Chamber Orchestra (1952)
Aubert Lemeland's Concerto for Harp and String Orchestra (1991)
Geirr Tveitt's Harp Concerto No.2 (1957)
1953 Harp Concerto by Heitor Villa-Lobos
Alberto Ginastera's Concerto for Harp and Orchestra (1956)
1970 Harp Concerto by William Mathias
Einojuhani Rautavaara's Concerto for Harp and Orchestra (2000)
Reinhold Glière's Concerto for Harp and Orchestra (1938)


----------



## MusicSybarite

On the top:

Alwyn - Lyra Angelica. Sublime beyond words.


Then in any order:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco
Tveitt (the only one recorded)
Mathias
Jongen
Glière
Rota
Ginastera
Handel
Villa-Lobos (I don't have strong memories of it)


----------



## mbhaub

Here's something new if you want Harp concertos:

http://musicweb-international.com/classrev/2021/Feb/Harp-concertos-96102.htm


----------



## Alfacharger

Even John Williams got into the Harp Concerto gig.






Highwoods Ghost for Cello and Harp. An excerpt.


----------



## tdc

mitch said:


> Rodrigo - Concierto Serenata


+1

Also Ravel's Introduction and Allegro


----------



## leonsm

Villa-Lobos' Harp Concerto is amazing.


----------



## myclassic

Here we are Recommended Harp Concerti:
http://myclassic.online/?c=HC
Here we also have imported all the top recommended works in other categories. You can easily search them, sort them, add links to Youtube and links to other interesting sites. After logging in, you can also rate the songs. How do you like this song database? Any suggestions?


----------



## Andante Largo

I have only two favorite harp concertos:
1. Carl Reinecke - Harp Concerto in E minor, Op. 182 (1884)





2. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Harp Concerto in E-flat major (1960)


----------



## Prodromides

Prodromides said:


> Luis de Pablo's _Danzas Secretas_ (2007)
> William Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_ (1954)
> André Jolivet's Concerto for Harp and Chamber Orchestra (1952)
> Aubert Lemeland's Concerto for Harp and String Orchestra (1991)
> Geirr Tveitt's Harp Concerto No.2 (1957)
> 1953 Harp Concerto by Heitor Villa-Lobos
> Alberto Ginastera's Concerto for Harp and Orchestra (1956)
> 1970 Harp Concerto by William Mathias
> Einojuhani Rautavaara's Concerto for Harp and Orchestra (2000)
> Reinhold Glière's Concerto for Harp and Orchestra (1938)


My Top 10 list from 12 months ago neglected an André Caplet opus which I had overlooked since it is usually presented in its chamber incarnation; _Conte Fantastique_ has a version for harp & orchestra which was recorded (only once, I think) by EMI France during the mid-1980s as _Le Masque de la Mort Rouge_. This superb piece easily cascades its way into the middle of my Top 10 - knocking the Glière from its 10th place position to embrace Red Death.

[there's also an "Elegia for Harp & Strings" by Heino Eller which nobody seems to mention ... ]


----------



## Prodromides

Even though this thread is in the orchestral forum, (while the harp has gotten our attention here) there is no shortage of concertante-type works for this instrument - they merely do not have 'concerto' in their titles.

Consider "King, Queen & Ace" by Per Nørgård ... or Isang Yun's "Gong-Hu".










"This generously filled release includes Per Nørgård's works for harp, of which Gennem torne ("Through Thorns") and King, Queen and Ace, both harp concertos in all but the name, are - by far - the most substantial."

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/may06/Norgard_Harp_8226039.htm#ixzz7LS65Yn1c


----------



## justekaia

the following are nice contemporary harp concertos:
-Corigliano (1975)
-Currier: Broken Minuets,Traces
-Bright Sheng: Never far away
-Beffa (2013)
-Saariaho Trans
-Maresz: Répliques
-Aho: Mearra
-Higdon (2018)


----------



## RobertJTh

The best harp concerto from the romantic era is Reineke's, no doubt. Not that there's much competition.
But even if it were written for a more conventional instrument, it would stand out, it's that good.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*All or None?*

Harp and orchestra music? Heck, I thought harps were only played in Heaven! Gotta go to You-tube once again:lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Revisiting this thread, not because I'm a fan of harps or harp concertos, but because I recently listened to a couple of harp concertos which actually moved me to reconsider my "appreciation" (or lack of it) for the harp.

Upon listening to each of these concerti, I immediately put them on for a repeat hearing, so satisfied was I by what I had heard. 

The first is the Concerto for Harp and Chamber Orchestra, Op. 24 (1978) by Aaron Rabushka. The second the Concerto for Harp (1996) by Nancy Van de Vate. Both composers are Americans with strong ties to Europe. Both concertos appear on Vienna Modern Masters label recordings, and they have in common the harpist, Adriana Antalová.



















The Vienna Modern Masters label is a treasure house of both "new" music and "New Music". I believe I have every recording released by the label on CDs (well over 100 discs) and these two harp concertos are just two of so many gems the label offers to adventurous listeners. I mention these two concerti also because I do not see them yet listed on this thread previously, unless I perhaps missed something.

Both concerti are "tonal" but in a modernistic vein. Contemporary music at its best. 

I remain a strong devotee of the music of Nancy Van de Vate, who is also the executive producer for the VMM label, but in considering these two harp concertos, I give my preference to the Rabushka, but only by a nose. My initial reaction to the Rabushka concerto was that is sounded "alien", as if some out of galaxy spider were visiting Earth to weave a web of the alien unfamiliar and the readily known on Earth. An exotic mix of sounds that thoroughly piqued my ears. One can still hear keys in the "classical" oriented form of the concerti, but one also realizes that sometimes the harp in playing in a different key from the rest of the ensemble. Always a lot of fun.

The Van de Vate concerto is delightful, too, full of memorable passages and generally on the consonant side, though Van de Vate is quite capable of presenting Xenakis- and Penderecki-like moments when she so pleases. (Look no further than her beautifully dissonant _Chernobyl_ tone poem for the outer ranges of orchestral sound.)

Anyhow, I'm glad I took the opportunity to take these two discs and their resident Harp Concertos to my CD player these past two days. What other delights hide amongst those VMM discs?

Did I mention? I'm a reformed "former hater" of harp concertos, thanks to VMM, Aaron Rabushka, Nancy Van de Vate, and Adriana Antalová.

(I wonder if there is any bagpipe music on these VMM discs!)


----------



## Tarneem

Gliere's harp concerto is truly something special, feels like sleeping on the clouds


----------



## Rogerx

Tarneem said:


> Gliere's harp concerto is truly something special, feels like sleeping on the clouds


Did you ever try the Ginastera- Harp Concerto? It's such a fine work.


----------



## Tarneem

Rogerx said:


> Did you ever try the Ginastera- Harp Concerto? It's such a fine work.


I don't know, I didn't get it. the whole thing sound too American to be a harp concerto. in the first few bars of the piece I wished if there was a banjo instead of the harp.

does the piece represent a conflict between the peaceful old days and the anxious industrial age? I don't


----------



## Highwayman

Some overlooked ones:

Ernst Krenek - Harp Concerto, op. 126
Toshio Hosokawa - Re-turning
Mark Andre - ...hin...


----------



## Rogerx

Tarneem said:


> I don't know, I didn't get it. the whole thing sound too American to be a harp concerto. in the first few bars of the piece I wished if there was a banjo instead of the harp.
> 
> does the piece represent a conflict between the peaceful old days and the anxious industrial age? I don't


I am sorry, but on the other hand, we can´t love all the same works.


----------



## Roger Knox

*R. Murray Schafer (1933-2021)*: Concerto for Harp in a 2020 performance by the Yale Philharmonia conducted by Peter Oundjian. Schafer is known for coloristic orchestration and original concepts. He collaborated extensively with Toronto Symphony principal harpist Judy Loman who was a champion of new music and teacher of the Salzedo method.


----------

